# Piedmont water level.



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I lost the site from the Corp. Of engineers that give lake levels. Have they started to raise Piedmont yet.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Drove by it today. Seemed to be very low still.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

chopper said:


> I lost the site from the Corp. Of engineers that give lake levels. Have they started to raise Piedmont yet.



Chopper....go to www.irh-wc.usace.army.mil and scrool down to Muskingum Basin and click on it. Piedmont's at winter pool


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

That link does not go anywhere. :-(


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Says site can't be reached but my bet is they still have it 8' low


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Still way low as of Saturday. This was taken by my aunt from the campground docks...


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Hope the kids don't step off the dock, looks like quick sand! Thanks for the picture update. Cute youngsters


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Lol... I'm sure that's some nasty, sticky mud!


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Thanks for the pics. I hope they have the gates close before this reason tonight.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Usually start bringing it up on 1st of March.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I had boat on piedmont last weekend. 8ft low. Will be out again tomorrow


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

DHower08 said:


> I had boat on piedmont last weekend. 8ft low. Will be out again tomorrow


Good! Now, how tough is that? I have no place that I can possibly consider launching. I'm normally alone, especially through the week. I've not been out since the hard rains. I doubt it's up on the ramps yet. If you would, give us an update so I don't have to drive out to look. For sure post some eye pics as you get them.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I launche alone. It sucked. Wayyy steep where i launched. Steep enough boat took on water over back corner when loading/unloading


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

I drove past this morning and I'd say it's still around 5-6 ft low. It's really tough to launch in the bay by the dam without help. Narrow path and really steep as DHower said. Might see u there tomorrow DHower. Me and a buddy are hoping to get out.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Schatty ill be their around 930ish. Were taking my buddys boat not beating mine up this time. Possibly will launch on the lane next to harrison boat club we will see


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Ok. We should be on the water around 8 or so. Red Lund with a black Johnson 9.9. Hope the bigger eyes have made their way up to the dam area. Good luck!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Schatty they are there


----------



## MuskyMilitia (Jan 29, 2014)

They are doing work in the presmont area. Adding a wall and rip rap. I'm sure they will not start raising water level until the work is complete . I was on the water a couple days last week and it looked like they had a good ways to go with the work


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ended with 8 keeper eyes between 2 of us. Probably 10 to 12 shorts


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

DHower08 said:


> Ended with 8 keeper eyes between 2 of us. Probably 10 to 12 shorts


Good job! Is the water on the rise?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Came up approx 2 ft.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

DHower08 said:


> Came up approx 2 ft.


Okay thanks, save me riding out there.


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

We pulled 8 keepers as well. Biggest eye was just shy of 21". Also got 4 12-13" crappie, a 10" perch and a handful of white bass. Threw back about 15-20 shorts. We fished from 8:30 til 4. Almost all our keepers came after 1 pm. Cold morning! Was that u DHower that we talked to on the roadbed?


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Schatty said:


> We pulled 8 keepers as well. Biggest eye was just shy of 21". Also got 4 12-13" crappie, a 10" perch and a handful of white bass. Threw back about 15-20 shorts. We fished from 8:30 til 4. Almost all our keepers came after 1 pm. Cold morning! Was that u DHower that we talked to on the roadbed?


Nice day


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yeah schatty it probably was. We were the ones having a bit of engine trouble got her going no worries. It was my buddys boat i was in the back. Old 2 stroker due for a tune up


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Get all of those dinks out of there before I can get down to fish it


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

I assume you guys are drift fishing with bait? I won't ask what, except for live bait or lures. I'm not much on "bait" as silly as that may be. I know it catches fish it's just not really my thing. However I'm not above erie dearie and such if it's all they are currently attracted to. I have to admit I'm hoping you caught at least a few on lures ; )


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Highly doubt they are using bait. Most likely blade baits and trolling with lead core.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Den all on hard baits


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

All on crankbaits for us.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

DHower08 said:


> Den all on hard baits


Nice thanks! My drug of choice : )


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Schatty said:


> All on crankbaits for us.


Awesome, attaboy!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

We gotta get out there Den!! ;-)


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

TClark said:


> We gotta get out there Den!! ;-)


I hear ya Terry! I just need to be able to get a boat in there. I'm not too big on hiking around an almost inaccessible lake lol. The rain will help some for sure. Hang in there, boat fueled and good to go as I'm sure yours is too!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

You can get a boat in. Launching was easier this weekend vs last


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I am ready, just sent in for my 2020 sticker and plates. Need to get Ohio fishing License.
Just bought bearings again and packed and on the hubs ready to role. I am chomping at the bit...nice days like this kill me....lol


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

DHower08 said:


> You can get a boat in. Launching was easier this weekend vs last


Thank you! I'm ready. But I'm holding until the snow goes away lol.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

TClark said:


> I am ready, just sent in for my 2020 sticker and plates. Need to get Ohio fishing License.
> Just bought bearings again and packed and on the hubs ready to role. I am chomping at the bit...nice days like this kill me....lol


Oh boy, I forgot my license thanks! I'll get it in the morning.


----------

